# "Pooch test" PICTURES



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

View attachment 71690
View attachment 71691
View attachment 71692
View attachment 71693


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

By The Way her name is BAILEY
View attachment 71694


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say bred. She is a cutie! I absolutely love the perfect split of white and red/brown on her lower face! You might want to consider removing the halter, though. She can get herself into a whole lot of trouble with that, and halters also make it easier for someone to steal her.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes we already took it off an I have to show you a picture of the buck he almost looks like her in the face


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Jackson is my spunky buck
View attachment 71750
View attachment 71751
View attachment 71752

And bailey is my demanding little brat who thinks she owns the place
View attachment 71755


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

They are cute! I'm not helpful with pooch test unfortunately. I can't even tell when mine are bred hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What kind of goat do you own


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would take that halter off. It will cause sores on the nose, and way to easy to get it caught on something and strangle her.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would say bred her tip of her vulva is pointing down. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay or neigh on sweetfeed doe doe


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

This one is kinda hard to tell:/ can u get a pic a lil farther back but still to close up?? 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

